# Non-compliance code



## brandon1981 (May 7, 2011)

I have just been called for using mc cable in a residential garage. I am an 02 card holder/administrator. the company isnt licensed for commercial. The inspector called out an rcw code to reference. 19.28.041. in washington state, he says residential electricians cant use mc cabling. i wired a garage with the mc. the inspector told me it was all installed to code, but i am not licensed to do this type of work?. i have used mc for years for residential applications, and never been called. can someone help me find a NEC code to reference?.

this is a link to the rcw code he called me on:
http://apps.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=19.28.041


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

That is crazy. A residential garage wired in MC is still a residential garage....:blink:


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

I would fight it. In that RCW I don't see anything that references the types of materials that can be used or a restriction on the types of materials a specialty license is required to use.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brandon1981 said:


> I have just been called for using mc cable in a residential garage. I am an 02 card holder/administrator. the company isnt licensed for commercial. The inspector called out an rcw code to reference. 19.28.041. in washington state, he says residential electricians cant use mc cabling. i wired a garage with the mc. the inspector told me it was all installed to code, but i am not licensed to do this type of work?. i have used mc for years for residential applications, and never been called. can someone help me find a NEC code to reference?.
> 
> this is a link to the rcw code he called me on:
> http://apps.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=19.28.041


Welcome to the forum:thumbup:
Do you guys have a license that covers all Electrical installs??
*
330.10 Uses Permitted.
(A) General Uses.​*​​​​Type MC cable shall be permitted as
follows:
(1) For services, feeders, and branch circuits.
(2) For power, lighting, control, and signal circuits.
(3) Indoors or outdoors.
(4) Exposed or concealed.
(5) To be direct buried where identified for such use.
(6) In cable tray where identified for such use.
(7) In any raceway.
(8) As aerial cable on a messenger.
(9) In hazardous (classified) locations where specifically
permitted by other articles in this _Code_.
(10) In dry locations and embedded in plaster finish on brick
or other masonry except in damp or wet locations.
(11) In wet locations where any of the following conditions
are met:
a. The metallic covering is impervious to moisture.
b. A moisture-impervious jacket is provided under
the metal covering.
c. The insulated conductors under the metallic covering
are listed for use in wet locations, and a corrosionresistant
jacket is provided over the metallic sheath.
(12) Where single-conductor cables are used, all phase
conductors and, where used, the grounded conductor
shall be grouped together to minimize induced voltage
on the sheath.​
*(B) Specific Uses.​*​​​​Type MC cable shall be permitted to be
installed in compliance with Parts II and III of Article 725 and
770.133 as applicable and in accordance with 330.10(B)(1)
through (B)(4).​
*(1) Cable Tray.​*​​​​Type MC cable installed in cable tray shall
comply with 392.10, 392.12, 392.18, 392.20, 392.22,
392.30, 392.46, 392.56, 392.60(C), and 392.80.​
*(2) Direct Buried.​*​​​​Direct-buried cable shall comply with
300.5 or 300.50, as appropriate.​
*(3) Installed as Service-Entrance Cable.​*​​​​Type MC cable
installed as service-entrance cable shall be permitted in accordance​
with 230.43

*
(4) Installed Outside of Buildings or Structures or as
Aerial Cable.​*​​​​Type MC cable installed outside of buildings
or structures or as aerial cable shall comply with 225.10,
396.10, and 396.12.​
Informational Note: The “Uses Permitted” is not an allinclusive
list.​*330.12 Uses Not Permitted.​*​​​​Type MC cable shall not be
used under either of the following conditions:
(1) Where subject to physical damage
(2) Where exposed to any of the destructive corrosive conditions
in (a) or (b), unless the metallic sheath or armor
is resistant to the conditions or is protected by material
resistant to the conditions:
a. Direct buried in the earth or embedded in concrete
unless identified for direct burial
b. Exposed to cinder fills, strong chlorides, caustic alkalis,​
or vapors of chlorine or of hydrochloric acids


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> That is crazy. A residential garage wired in MC is still a residential garage....:blink:


That will cost a lot more to do it that way..


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

HARRY304E 

I appreciate that you post the relevant code section as I'm too lazy to drag my code book out of my work van to look up the reference. Thanks.

PS. I need to the download the .pdf of the 2011 code for reference.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jupe Blue said:


> HARRY304E
> 
> I appreciate that you post the relevant code section as I'm too lazy to drag my code book out of my work van to look up the reference. Thanks.
> 
> PS. I need to the download the .pdf of the 2011 code for reference.


I had to pay for mine they don't have them for free...:no:


But you can buy one here..:thumbup:

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=70


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That will cost a lot more to do it that way..



Uh....he already wired it in MC....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Uh....he already wired it in MC....:laughing:


I think he should have done it in Rigid Metal Conduit..:laughing:

.But he would have failed because of the resi license...:no::laughing:


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I had to pay for mine they don't have them for free...:no:
> 
> 
> But you can buy one here..:thumbup:
> ...


My 2011 code book came with a code to download a .pdf. You have to take a survey and have the unique (so says the NFPA) access code.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

You do not have a NEC issue.

You DO have a Washington State issue.

In other words the inspector did not cite you for a NEC violation. He cited you for using a wiring method you are not licensed to use .(?)
I would contact the licensing department and get a clarification!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Funny, here the state wants you to use MC for a detached garage with exposed wiring under the 08.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

brandon1981 said:


> in washington state, he says residential electricians cant use mc cabling. i wired a garage with the mc. the inspector told me it was all installed to code, but i am not licensed to do this type of work?.


This is the most absurd thing I have ever heard!!! 

Since WHEN is a wiring method specific to a certain setting, other than a _"shall *not* be used....."_ scenario???


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I dug it out. Man this is stupid:


(a) 
*Residential (02): *Limited to the telecommunications, low voltage, and line voltage wiring of one- and
two-family dwellings, or multifamily dwellings not exceeding three stories above grade. All wiring is
limited to nonmetallic sheathed cable, except for services and/or feeders, exposed installations where​physical protection is required, and for wiring buried below grade.


​


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

It would seem that a residential specialty license would restrict a holder in what types of buildings/occupancies they can work, not what type of materials the can use when construction those occupancies.

Someone enlighten me.

PS. I do hold a WA general JW license so I've never considered this question.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Even with the wording above, I would think that would still allow the MC for the same reasoning NH wants it under the 08. NH is/was taking the code maybe a little too literally, but the '11 takes that out for residential. I had to do a couple in MC for that reason.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.lni.wa.gov/forms/pdf/F500-039-222.pdf Page 70


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> I dug it out. Man this is stupid:
> 
> (a)
> *Residential (02): *Limited to the telecommunications, low voltage, and line voltage wiring of one- and
> ...


You weren't kidding, that really is stupid. 

If I had that clause, I'd argue that the MC was required for physical protection because it's exposed in a garage. 

-John​


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If its detached and you are on the 08 read literally you'd have to, at least around here.


----------

